# Horror



## kidstaple (Nov 19, 2006)

OK, I just finished reading a few Horror books, that I would Highly recommend..... 
1. In Silent Graves
By: Gary A. Braunbeck
2. Bad Things
By: Tamara Thorne

Both were amazing!!!!

Now I'm reading:
1. The Rising
By: Brian Keene

Good So far!!!!

And, I checked some books out from the Library, just yesterday, for Thanksgiving break, all of which I am looking forward to reading:
1. City of the Dead
By: Brian Keene (Second part to The Rising)
2. Moonfall
By: Tamara Thorne
3. A Lower Deep
By: Tom Piccirilli
4. The Devil in Gray
By: Graham Masterson

If there are any books, that any of you have read, that are Horror, and thought were good, could you please share them????


----------



## FrankieDWK (Nov 27, 2006)

One of my favorite all time horror books has always been Amityville Horror.  Granted I'm not old enough to have read it before it was made in to a movie, but I did read it before it was made in to a movie...again.  If you've never read it give it a shot.  You either love it or you don't, I've found with a lot of people there is no in between on this one.

I'll try and check out some of the ones you posted up here when I'm done with my next four books.

Ciao


----------



## kidstaple (Nov 28, 2006)

Thanks for the book.... I appreciate it!!!!


----------



## The Thing (Nov 28, 2006)

I noticed you had Graham Masterton on your list of books you rented from the library. He comes highly recommended. One of my favourite authors. Although I haven't read The Devil In Grey. I'd recommened: 
The Manitou series(Manitou, Revenge of The Manitou, Buriel, Blood Of The Manitou)
Tengu 
Charnel House
The Pariah 
Mirror
The Hymn

Other authors:

James Herbert (The Rats trilogy(The Rats, Lair, Domain), The Fog)
Shaun Hutson (Slug, White Ghost)
Clive Barker (Books of Blood, Hellboud Heart)
Richard Laymon - all of them.


----------



## slayerofangels (Nov 28, 2006)

I'm not sure about proper horror stories, but I can reccommend a few terror anthologies like "Masterpieces of Terror and the Supernatural"


----------



## kidstaple (Nov 28, 2006)

Thanks, I appreciate all of the ideas!!!!


----------



## Seras (Nov 29, 2006)

Recently I have really been getting into H.P. Lovecraft (<i>The Best of H.P. Lovecraft: Blood Curdling Tales of Horror and the Macabre<i>).  I even have my own Cthulu plushie, he has a santa hat and little plush jingle bells on the end of his tentacles ^.^  He looks so precious and yet so pissed off at the same time   Course if I was a tentacle God monster, I would get pissed off if I had to wear a fuzzy santa hat and have jingle bells on the end of my face tentacles... anyway

Cthulu Fghtagn!


----------

